# bleep (eufemismo)



## Vanda

Gente boa, 

Que eufemismo vocês usariam no lugar de bleep:
     replacing   offensive word?  

Eu só uso droga e porcaria pra tudo... O que mais vocês sugerem? Lembre-se que deve ser um eufemismo, portanto p***a não serve!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi Vanda.

Enquanto os lusófonos manifestam-se:

_Seu filho da *pulga*_! 

Abraços.


----------



## Carfer

'_Pi_', _'bip_' (é o som que habitualmente cobre as asneiras nas reportagens e documentários, acho que as pessoas percebem logo).


----------



## Vanda

Giorgio e Carfer, obrigada a vocês dois! Valeu! Vou aproveitar a sugestão de vocês! Bem que eu fiquei esperando algum brasileiro _também._...


----------



## amistad2008

Pode ser "lixo"? 

Não sei, ainda estou pensando.....

Isso é uma droga, um lixo, uma "merrrr.....cadoria", uma bósnia (essa última eu uso, mas não sei se ouvi de outras pessoas ou é invenção minha)

Será que era isso que precisava, Vanda?


----------



## Vanda

Deixe-me pensar.... Vai sair tudo _drogra e porcaria_...

Feche esta droga/ porcaria de porta, que está ventando muito!
Cala esta maldita boca!

O filho da pulga do Giorgio foi muito engraçado e me lembou o "filho da mãe".


----------



## amistad2008

Vanda said:


> Deixe-me pensar.... Vai sair tudo _drogra e porcaria_...
> 
> Feche esta droga/ porcaria de porta, que está ventando muito!
> Cala esta maldita boca!
> 
> O filho da pulga do Giorgio foi muito engraçado e me lembou o "filho da mãe".


 
Lembrei de outra: 

_Isso aqui (es)tá do cascalho!_


----------



## Vanda

Ótimo! Já abriram mais horizontes! Valeu!


----------



## white_ray

Em Portugal também se diz muito “Fecha o raio da porta!!” 
Ou ainda "essa bosta (de)".

Essa é boa Giorgio! “filho da pulga” kékéké 
wr


----------



## amistad2008

Giorgio, valeu por essa  Vou usar... rsrsrsrssrs


----------



## Vanda

Raio, não é b***ta, é joça!


----------



## white_ray

Vanda said:


> Raio, não é b***ta, é





Vanda said:


> joça!


 
Nem conhecia "joça" Vanda!!  Obrigada pela referência.

De certa forma "raio" não me parece tão forte como "crap"...
Que tal *"cena"*?
- Quer me dar essa *joça* aí? = "Queres dar-me essa *"cena"* aí?" ("cena" é um termo relativamente actual/moderno)
- Esta *joça* não quer funcionar! = "Esta "*cena"* (ou "bosta") não quer funcionar!"
Não sei se poderia dizer-se "Podes dar-me esse raio aí?"
(Como se fosses dar mesmo um raio a alguém! haha ) 
Ou então "Podes dar-me o raio do telefone?" (que expressa uma certa irritação ou impaciência)
Parece-me que a expressão completa em PTP seria "esse/o + raio + de/do/da...".

Desculpa, so queria acrescentar uma sugestão; mas acho que inicialmente precisavas mais de uma palavra em PTB. 
wr


----------



## Vanda

Todas são válidas, WR. Se não me servirem no momento, com toda certeza servirão a outrem no futuro!
Além do raio que pode entrar em tudo, como mineira não posso deixar de lado o trem. _Me dá logo este trem aí, menino!_ M_e dá logo o raio deste trem aí, menino!_


----------



## white_ray

Vanda said:


> Todas são válidas, WR. Se não me servirem no momento, com toda certeza servirão a outrem no futuro!
> Além do raio que pode entrar em tudo, como mineira não posso deixar de lado o trem. _Me dá logo este trem aí, menino!_ M_e dá logo o raio deste trem aí, menino!_


Sim a do "trem" também é optima! 
Adoro este forum! Aprende-se e reaprende-se tanta coisa!!! 
wr


----------



## andre luis

Tem também "inhaca", "trósso ou tróço"(apesar que esse é mais estranho pela grafia que não deve ter esse acento do que pela pronúncia)...


----------



## amistad2008

Ah, então pode ser qualquer eufemismo? Pensei que era só para palavrão.


----------



## Vanda

Desde que o eufemismo substitua um palavrão, não exatamente qualquer eufemismo.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda said:


> O filho da pulga do Giorgio foi muito engraçado e me lembou o "filho da mãe".


 


white_ray said:


> Essa é boa Giorgio! “filho da pulga” kékéké
> wr


 


amistad2008 said:


> Giorgio, valeu por essa  Vou usar... rsrsrsrssrs


 
Que bom que vocês gostaram!  Eu a uso o tempo todo em Espanhol. 
 
Abraços.


----------



## andre luis

Isso me lembrou uma música do Tihuana:
"Pula, pula, filha da pula..."


----------



## olivinha

Carfer said:


> '_Pi_', _'bip_' (é o som que habitualmente cobre as asneiras nas reportagens e documentários, acho que as pessoas percebem logo).


 
Gostei da sugestão do Carfer porque eu vejo o "bleep" não como um eufemismo, mas a onomatopeia do som eletrônico que taparia o palavrão. Com o uso do "bleep" o que dá a entender é que, longe de usar um eufemismo, a intenção é de soltar a ofensa mesmo, que inclusive é dita só que não se pode escutar.
Bleep censor: the replacement of swear words or personal details with a _beep sound_.


----------



## white_ray

olivinha said:


> Gostei da sugestão do Carfer porque eu vejo o "bleep" não como um eufemismo, mas a onomatopeia do som eletrônico que taparia o palavrão. Com o uso do "bleep" o que dá a entender é que, longe de usar um eufemismo, a intenção é de soltar a ofensa mesmo, que inclusive é dita só que não se pode escutar.
> Bleep censor: the replacement of swear words or personal details with a _beep sound_.


Exacto!! Eu também vejo o bleep como uma onomatopeia, dado ser a criação de uma palavra por imitação de um som natural e não tanto a suavização/substituição de uma ideia (desagravel ou grosseira) por meio de uma palavra mais agradavel... 
Como diz a Oli aqui a ideia é soltar a ofensa mesmo e encontrar por conseguinte uma expressão adequada.
wr


----------

